# Firefox and WSPP Impact Problem



## Cliff (Jan 23, 2013)

Is anyone else having a problem with the latest version of Firefox (ver 18.0.1) displaying galleries generated by WSPP Impact? I've been having trouble since the latest update to Firefox. I may have traced the problem to Mootools. I believe Impact uses an older version that Firefox no longer supports. 
http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/18.0/releasenotes/

I've emailed Tim Armes, but, so far, I haven't received a reply.

Impact is a great plug-in, but it's essential that images are displayed correctly. Am I doing something wrong, or does everyone have this problem?

Thanks,
Cliff


----------



## BlackSmack (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the same problem with firefox, but I allready made a website and advertise it before I know there is a problem with firefox :\ 

http://www.moshey.co.il

the galleries wont show up and if they do its not in the middle , the font is not the same as the original, the menu changes places wean you push on it.

thinking too the wspp is a grate - but need update fast..


----------



## Tim Armes (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi, I released an update to address this issue this morning


----------



## Cliff (Jan 24, 2013)

Tim Armes said:


> Hi, I released an update to address this issue this morning



Hi Tim,
I updated the plug-in and everything looks great again!  Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## BlackSmack (Jan 26, 2013)

Tim Armes said:


> Hi, I released an update to address this issue this morning



Thank you so much Tim


----------

